# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  مطلقة تزوجت قبل أن تخرج من العدة  فما الحكم ؟

## صاحب السنة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . إذا تزوجت المطلقة قبل أن تخرج من العدة هل يصح العقد أم لا يصح بارك الله فيكم أيي انها تزوجت قبل أن تحيض ثلاث حيض

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

الزواج في العدة يعد باطلاً بإجماع الفقهاء ، فإن حصل ذلك فيجب التفريق بينهما فوراً .

----------


## صاحب السنة

قلنا لهم فقالت أم الزوجة انها قد حاضت ثلاث حيض وهي من الطلاق حتى الزواج الثاني لم تكمل شهران شهر ونصف تقريباً وتقول حاضت ثلاث حيض !

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

هذا ممكن إذا ادعت المرأة ذلك .
قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين – رحمه الله – في الشرح الممتع (1/474) : 
"والمرأة إِذا ادَّعت انتهاء العِدَّة بالحيض ، فإِن كان بزمن معتاد ، قُبِلَ قولُها كما لو ادَّعت انتهاء عدَّة الطَّلاق بالحيض بشهرين ونصف ، فيُقبَلُ قولُها بلا بينة ، لأن الله جعل النِّساء مؤتمنات على عدَدهنَّ ، فقال : (وَالْمُطَلَّقَ  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ ثَلاَثَةَ قُرُوءٍ وَلاَ يَحِلُّ لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَكْتُمْنَ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِي أَرْحَامِهِنَّ إِنْ كُنَّ يُؤْمِنَّ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ) [البقرة: 228] .
ولو ادَّعت مطلَّقةٌ انتهاء العِدَّة بعد ثمانية وعشرين يوماً ؛ فهذه تُرَدُّ ولا تُسمَعُ دعواها ؛ ولو كانت من أصدق النِّساء ؛ لأنَّ هذا مستحيل ، مادمنا قعَّدنا قواعد أنَّ أقلَّ الحيض يومٌ وليلةٌ ، وأقلَّ الطُّهر بين الحيضتين ثلاثة عشر يوماً ، فلا يمكن أن تنقضي بثمانية وعشرين يوماً.
ولو ادَّعت بعد مضيِّ شهر؛ أي : تسعة وعشرين يوماً إِلى ثلاثين انتهاء العِدَّة ، فهذه تُسمَعُ دعواها ، أي : يَلتفتُ القاضي لها وينظر في القضية ، ولا يقبل قولَها إِلا ببيِّنَةٍ .
والصَّحيح : أنه لا حدَّ لأقلِّ الطُّهر كما اختاره شيخ الإِسلام ، ومالَ إِليه صاحب «الإِنصاف» ، وقال: «إِنه الصَّواب» . أهـ

----------


## صاحب السنة

جزآك الله خير على ما قدمت ونفع الله بك الإسلام وأهله 
أسأل الله أن يزيدك من فضلة وأن يبارك لك في المال والأهل والولد

----------


## القارئ المليجي

المشكلة الأكبر في المتوفَّى عنها زوجها؛ فإنَّ عدَّتها - كما هو معلوم - أربعة أشهر وعشر.... يعني لا خفاء به، ومع هذا وُجِدتْ حالةٌ سمعتُ بها مرتين أنَّها تزوَّجت قبل انتهاء العدَّة.

----------

